# Floating Plant With Longest Roots?



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

That's my question: Which floater has the longest roots? Dwarf Water Lettuce, Frogbit? Something else?

Thanks!


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

I would say dwarf water lettuce. Those can get very long.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I second DWL, though I know you already PM'd me. 

Red Root Floaters, Frog-Bit, Duckweed/Giant Duckwee, Azolla, and Salvina all have fairly short roots, though Frog-Bit is the longest of this list here, but they aren't as fluffy as DWL in my opinion.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Asian watergrass roots are kinda long.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I've only had my dwarf water lettuce for a few weeks and already the roots are starting to get quite long!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you! Thank you! DWL is what I thought, too.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Not much experience with the rest - but I can tell you that the roots of some of my DWL are reaching the floor of my 5g tank. Fairly impressive.


----------



## artemis35 (Jul 11, 2014)

I have frogbit, and its roots definitely can get quite long. And, the roots actually do get kind of "fuzzy" (sort of like dwl) the longer they get. Left unfettered, the roots will grow at least 3/4 the height of my 5.5 gallon tanks in about two weeks.

I love the look of frogbit, but I wish it _didn't_ grow roots so fast. I end up severely trimming the roots periodically. I don't care for the look of long frogbit roots mixed in with all of my tall stem plants (my tanks are probably ~90% stem plants).


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm sure it depends on water conditions but the roots on the frogbit in my 3.5 gal reached the substrate and kept growing. Since the tank is dirted it made a horrible mess when I pulled them out. I don't keep frogbit in that tank anymore.


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

Here are some of my DWL in my NPT. They will grow longer.... and yes I am lazy, I need to clean out some duckweed.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lol, my DWL choked out all my duckweed......


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

What's the plant in the middle of the second photo?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Regular (non dwarf) water lettuce would beat them out for root growth but you'd need a lot of space/height to raise light for that bad boy to grow. I think roots can get 2-3 feet long 







\








There is also another plant that's illegal in some states.. I can't recall its name off the top of my head.. has round-ish bladders filled at the base of the leaf to keep it boueyant.. ah eichornia crassipes i think?
















(note:trimmed roots just starting to regrow)
maybe not as long a roots as regular water lettuce but they get thick and fuzzy and big.


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> What's the plant in the middle of the second photo?


Naja Grass/Guppy Grass. Its due for a trim.


----------

